# Making Huge Pads in Surround with BEYOND Provenance -- Tutorial Video



## pparker88 (Dec 16, 2019)

How many people here are interested in immersive audio / surround??

I've just put together this video showcasing how to build a huge cinematic pad in surround using a synth I've made called BEYOND Provenance. It covers a number of important workflow tips including how to utilize the Output section in Kontakt and creating separation between channels to get a really wide image.

From a technical side, BEYOND is capable of playing back 16 discrete channels with two 'oscillators' per channel. It's a really great tool for creating immersive atmospheres among other things.

The video below is in stereo, but if you'd like to hear it in surround, you can go download it from out website:





Beyond Tutorial Series Cinematic Surround Pads | Barcode Industries







barcodeindustries.com


----------

